

Looking for cofounder/partner/project in the biz side of music & media - burrokeet

Are you doing something or interested in the music&#x2F;media space, especially the business side of it? I&#x27;m currently looking for possibilities and people to work with in this space in a couple possible ways:<p>- I have a business concept relating to data and analytics in a very underserved area of the b2b side of the business that I think might be well received by YC or other funders. I have an offline prototype built in Python that is crude but works (I actively use it for my existing company describe below).<p>- I have an existing company that does music distribution &#x2F; licencing &#x2F; publishing &#x2F; accounting - it is small (e.g. only me) and basically a lifestyle business. What it does have, however, is direct deals w&#x2F; major DSPs + related entities on very good terms, and with some partners that only do deals w&#x2F; large indies and up (I have good connections). eBooks are in the works as well, possibly film&#x2F;video too. I am suggesting this as it might be a nice turnkey match w&#x2F; another parallel effort in music.<p>- &lt;Insert your idea here&gt;<p>About me: Electrical Engineer turned Software Engineer turned Music Biz Dude. Stanford EE PhD dropout. Strong in Java &amp; Python + a mishmash of other stuff, but I don&#x27;t want to be a hacker or tech co-founder beyond prototyping and macro level stuff as my interest is more in biz dev now. I&#x27;m very very solid in the business of music- distribution, licencing &amp; publishing, copyright issues, contracts, royalties &amp; accounting, industry trends &amp; practices, contacts, etc. and I have been deep and hands-on in all of these areas since 2005.<p>Let&#x27;s talk - quartermix &#x2F;at&#x2F; gmail
======
sideproject
If you are looking for projects to join, may I suggest to check out
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com) ?

I created a market place for side projects where people can post their side
projects to either sell or find someone to work with. Would love to get your
feedback to see if it's useful for you.

Might be another way to explore and connect with potential co-founders.

~~~
burrokeet
That's very interesting- I really like the buy/sell aspect for projects
instead of just the usual "find a cofounder" thing.

First comment, however, is I don't see search anywhere- do you have to login
to get this?

